# DeiselRyder   &   Auto Great White Shark



## jungle (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm enjoying the harvest from these two Automatic strains.  They are worth growing. They are potent, taste good, under less than ideal conditions I grew 1 oz per plant.  I had 3 packages of seeds 2 were good, 1 wasn't. Out of the 2 good packs, 50% were female. Everythings curing in jars now. It seems to be getting better as it ages. I was kind of skeptical of how this weed was going to turn out, It didn't dissapoint. About a 3 hour buzz.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 7, 2009)

hey jungle    Just wondering how bad those deiselryders smeeled on a 1-10 scale?   im sittin on some and im worried about the smell...  let me know if you have a sec...

Also can will you  be doing a smoke report on it??
thanks
JAAM


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 12, 2009)

no answer?


----------



## jungle (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi sorry havent been here as much. I didn'tthink thewy smelled that bad, but i was growing them in thew basement, and i couldn't smell them upstairs. At times the basement smelled of weed more than others. I didn't think they smelled as bad as the discription said they would. I probly wouldn't sujest growing them in like a bedroom next to your living room, where you might have guest.
Smoke report.....I am pleased with the diesel.....It's a head high...has a citris smell. It's not a one hit weed. The buzz is pretty much the same all the way through. Frioends i have smoked it with haven't said anything but good about it. hope this helps..sometimes i could take 3 or 4 hits and that  was plenty...other times a couple of bowls. .the great white shark auto from low life is awsome as well. I think I almost like it a little better. All worth growing in my mind. 

scale of 5 as far as smell


----------

